# NW detailing



## F30

Looking for paint restoration and ceramic around Cheshire any recommendations??


----------



## braders

Ceramic Pro in Wrexham near Demon Tweaks. Was previously CLB car care then changed to Wizards of Detailing. Jason is a top fella.

clbcarcare


Or Reep who work at APM Graphics in Sandycroft are worth a shout. Speak to Kev from APM. 

reepnw


----------



## scuba-phil

stangalang a obsidian in Manchester

Kev at intimate detailing is a mate and good lad


----------



## detailR

Paul at KC Detailing in Cheshire.
Top guy with years and years of experience.


----------



## F30

Thanks - has anyone used any of these guys?


----------



## braders

F30 said:


> Thanks - has anyone used any of these guys?


Ive seen CLB detail the following friends cars:

Corsa GSI Show Car
Audi RS7 2016
Audi S3 2016
Astra GTC VXR 2013
Audi R8 LMX edition

And seen Reep detail the following friends cars:

C63 AMG 2012

After seeing what Reep charged and the finish obtain I was really impressed :thumb:


----------

